# treeclimber looking 4temporary/permanent job



## TreeNomad (Dec 12, 2006)

hardworking treeclimber/professionally trained in Europe/8years experience/all climbing and rigging technics/proper standard pruning/dangerous treeremovals+cranexperience....i'm looking for probationary short-term work anywhere in the U.S.A....willing 2stay permanently and make a career...if get sponsored......


----------



## Shaun Bowler (Dec 12, 2006)

what do you have for climbing gear?


----------



## Tree Slayer (Dec 13, 2006)

TreeNomad said:


> hardworking treeclimber/professionally trained in Europe/8years experience/all climbing and rigging technics/proper standard pruning/dangerous treeremovals+cranexperience....i'm looking for probationary short-term work anywhere in the U.S.A....willing 2stay permanently and make a career...if get sponsored......



Check your Pm


----------



## my460 (Dec 19, 2006)

Do you have a CDL lic.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Dec 19, 2006)

From the looks of things, you are well qualified. 
I'm not an employer, but I'm curious what your salary requirements are and if you can work here legally?
Just a tip, the Pacific Northwest might be a good place to start looking! Although those trees might be a little different from the over trimmed, for 300 years, trees you are accustomed to.opcorn:


----------



## TreeNomad (Jan 6, 2007)

returned 2 europe.....i had a great time in the u.s.a/2years.......and a message 2everybody.....CLIMB SAFE


----------

